# World's tallest cat



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/6326352/Worlds-tallest-cat.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We should introduce that cat to The Creepster's cats


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes and have a 100 lbs, 5 foot tall super cat!


----------

